# Dónde puedo conseguir Ventanas fotocromáticas



## poncho monk (Jul 11, 2013)

es un vidrio que se oscurece con la luz ultravioleta ...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 11, 2013)

Son los de los anteojos...


----------



## morta (Jul 11, 2013)

no se donde los podrás conseguir pero si los conseguís seguro te salen carisimos!!


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 12, 2013)

Alguna vez vi unas ventanas tipo LCd que se podian oscurecer a voluntad mediante un potenciometro, por ahora mira aca, chauuuuuuuuu

[ame]http://vimeo.com/12001276[/ame]

aca estan las que te dije 

http://www.privaglass.net/ourproduct.html


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 12, 2013)

Hola Amigo, puedes encontrar mascaras utilizadas en equipos de soldadura electrica, con sistema fotocromatico. Puedes averiguar por repuestos.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 12, 2013)

Tenes razón Gudino. En una época acá se consegúían. Iban con una batería. Pero el amigo pide "fotocromáticas". Que trate de conseguir en una óptica o comercio de productos de óptica. Recuerdo que en la calle Corrientes de Bs. As. había en una galería que quedaba cerca de la 9 de Julio un comercio de óptica. Pero que tenga en cuenta que son redondas para los lentes de leer.


----------

